# Electronic Arts: Publisher wird Mitglied der USK



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: Publisher wird Mitglied der USK* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: Publisher wird Mitglied der USK


----------



## GeneralKill (1. Dezember 2014)

USK stinkt wie sau.Spiele für erwachsende beurteilen,das die geschnitten werden müssen.Ich hasse diesen verein ich will Pegi in Deutschland haben.!!!!


----------



## GeneralKill (1. Dezember 2014)

Ah ja da hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben EA stinkt nach Fisch ist die schlechteste Firma in der USA gewählt worden kein wunder bei den beliebten Fans ist es aus.Die werden noch in der Zukunft einen auf Deckel bekommen wenn die sich nicht 270 grad ändern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2014)

Diese Firmen werden dann bevorzugt behandelt, oder wie?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich halte das für eine gute Nachricht für uns deutsche Spieler. Ein mächtiger Publisher wie EA hat ja durchaus Gewicht und kann der USK dabei helfen richtige Urteile zu fällen. Da den Publishern wenig daran gelegen ist, jedes Mal mehr oder weniger teure Anpassungen, extra für den deutschen Markt, an den Spielen vorzunehmen, kommt das uns Spielern mittelfristig sicher entgegen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2014)

GeneralKill schrieb:


> Ah ja da hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben EA stinkt nach Fisch ist die schlechteste Firma in der USA gewählt worden kein wunder bei den beliebten Fans ist es aus.Die werden noch in der Zukunft einen auf Deckel bekommen wenn die sich nicht 270 grad ändern.



ja ne, wie wär´s wenn du dich erstmal informierst was die machen und wie *Lächerlich *dieser Preis ist bei dem man sagt das ein nicht so tolles Ende von ME3 schlimmer sein soll als so was wie Umweltverschmutzung oder den Ausnehmen von Bankenkunden.
Und komm, mach hier doch keinem was vor, so mies wie du informiert bist schaust doch eh nicht nach den positiven Veränderungen von EA sondern willst und schaust nur nach den schlechten Dingen was auch dafür sorgt das dir einbildest die USK würde Dinge scheiden, das ja schon so alt, das es schon peinlich ist wenn irgendwer mit dem Scheinargument kommt. Mal abgesehen davon sollte man wissen wie ein Kreis aussieht wenn man schon meint irgendwas zu steigern, denn tollerweise bedeutet eine Wende um 270° das man sich fast einmal im Kreis dreht, super, die sollen sich also nicht vollkommen ändern sondern nur ein bisschen. 

Und was wollt ihr immer mit PEGI? Wieso glaube ich das du keine Ahnung hast von dem und nur schaust das einige Titel eine andere Altereinstufung haben
Das es auch umgekehrt der Fall ist, das einige PEGI 18 Titel eine Freigabe von 16 von der USK haben haste wohl "übersehen"


----------



## MrYeah (1. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> so mies wie du informiert bist schaust doch eh nicht nach den positiven Veränderungen von EA


Eben. EA poliert gerade sein Image etwas auf, um wenigstens auf durchschnittlichem Niveau zu gelangen.
Klar, EA ist immer noch geldgeil und produziert nicht immer die besten Top-Titel, aber zumindest läuft Origin stabil und Aktionen wie "Auf's Haus" sind ganz nett.
Man muss sich einfach nur ansehen, was sich Ubisoft gerade so leistet, um herauszufinden, dass sie nun das neue ES ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, wie wär´s wenn du dich erstmal informierst was die machen und wie *Lächerlich *dieser Preis ist bei dem man sagt das ein nicht so tolles Ende von ME3 schlimmer sein soll als so was wie Umweltverschmutzung oder den Ausnehmen von Bankenkunden.
> Und komm, mach hier doch keinem was vor, so mies wie du informiert bist schaust doch eh nicht nach den positiven Veränderungen von EA sondern willst und schaust nur nach den schlechten Dingen was auch dafür sorgt das dir einbildest die USK würde Dinge scheiden, das ja schon so alt, das es schon peinlich ist wenn irgendwer mit dem Scheinargument kommt. Mal abgesehen davon sollte man wissen wie ein Kreis aussieht wenn man schon meint irgendwas zu steigern, denn tollerweise bedeutet eine Wende um 270° das man sich fast einmal im Kreis dreht, super, die sollen sich also nicht vollkommen ändern sondern nur ein bisschen.
> 
> Und was wollt ihr immer mit PEGI? Wieso glaube ich das du keine Ahnung hast von dem und nur schaust das einige Titel eine andere Altereinstufung haben
> Das es auch umgekehrt der Fall ist, das einige PEGI 18 Titel eine Freigabe von 16 von der USK haben haste wohl "übersehen"


Und ich hab ihn noch extra ignoriert.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2014)

GeneralKill schrieb:


> USK stinkt wie sau.Spiele für erwachsende beurteilen,das die geschnitten werden müssen.Ich hasse diesen verein ich will Pegi in Deutschland haben.!!!!





GeneralKill schrieb:


> Ah ja da hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben EA stinkt nach Fisch ist die schlechteste Firma in der USA gewählt worden kein wunder bei den beliebten Fans ist es aus.Die werden noch in der Zukunft einen auf Deckel bekommen wenn die sich nicht 270 grad ändern.


3 Postings und davon 2 für den Papierkorb, legst ja gut los.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Und ich hab ihn noch extra ignoriert.



nja, das war doch schon zu viel konzentriert Blödsinn


----------



## Kerusame (1. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und was wollt ihr immer mit PEGI? Wieso glaube ich das du keine Ahnung hast von dem und nur schaust das einige Titel eine andere Altereinstufung haben
> Das es auch umgekehrt der Fall ist, das einige PEGI 18 Titel eine Freigabe von 16 von der USK haben haste wohl "übersehen"



mir als österreicher ists zwar egal aber der grund warum viele deutsche für pegi sind ist die generelle annahme aller spiele, im gegensatz zur usk die manchen spielen die bewertung ablehnt, und im höchstfall eine 18+ kennzeichnung anstelle der angesprochenen verweigerung der bewertung vergeben wird.
die verweigerung der usk kann nämlich zur folge haben, dass spiele von der bpjm indiziert werden. das wäre mit pegi weitestgehend hinfällig.
um so eine verweigerung zu umgehen schneiden publisher und entwickler auch schonmal vorsorglich ihre spiele "passender" zusammen, bevor das spiel in die prüfenden hände der usk geht.
dadurch hat die usk teilweise bereits vor prüfung die ersten veränderungen des originals herbeigeführt, was gerade den leuten aufstößt die videospiele als kunstform sehen.
nochmal: mir als österreicher ist das aber gleich



belakor602 schrieb:


> das einzige was mich nervt ist wenn ich als Ösi ne geschnittene Version bekomme...



musst du nicht, du musst unter umständen willig sein das spiel auf  englisch zu spielen. jeder kleinere gamesstore hat bei release schon  uncutversionen aufliegen oder kann dir bei bedarf welche ordern, wenn du  es nicht selbst
über amazon.co.uk oder einen anderen nicht-deutschen anbieter bestellst.


----------



## belakor602 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber wer verlangt und setzt sich eigentlich für Zensurgesetze in Deutschland ein? Ist es die USK oder wer anderes?

Naja im Grunde mir egal, das einzige was mich nervt ist wenn ich als Ösi ne geschnittene Version bekomme. Gut wenn es um Nazi-symbolik geht haben auch wir unsere dummen Gesetze, aber bei Gewalt oder so nicht. Und da hätte ich gern weiterhin meine abtrennbaren Körperteile, nicht das wir mit Deutschland in einem Topf geworfen werden.

Klar kann man da den Publisher beschuldigen weil sie zu faul sind zw. unserem kleinen Ösi-land und Deutschland zu unterscheiden, ich beschuldige aber lieber Deutschland, warum müssen sie in erster Linie so blöde Gesetze haben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber wer verlangt und setzt sich eigentlich für Zensurgesetze in Deutschland ein? Ist es die USK oder wer anderes?



Die USK ist eine freiwillige Organisation der Industrie.
Die Gesetze macht noch immer die Regierung.


----------



## Monalye (1. Dezember 2014)

GeneralKill schrieb:


> Ah ja da hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben EA stinkt nach Fisch....



Was soll das heißen, ich hetz dir gleich mein "Borstenbärli" an den Hals, der hat mich heute bei dem Video eh so böse angeguckt 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322656187938747&set=vb.246300452240988&type=2&theater


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die USK ist eine freiwillige Organisation der Industrie.
> Die Gesetze macht noch immer die Regierung.



und in dem Falle dürfte das Jugendschutzgesetz das ausschlaggebende Gesetz sein, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total täusche


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 3 Postings und davon 2 für den Papierkorb, legst ja gut los.



nja, die sind alle 3 schon nicht sonderlich toll


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber wer verlangt und setzt sich eigentlich für Zensurgesetze in Deutschland ein? Ist es die USK oder wer anderes?



Ich versuchs mal zu erklären, bitte korrigiert mich wenns irgendwo falsch ist  

Die USK ist ein Industrieorgan, dass die Spiele auf ihre Alterseignung prüft und eben diese Einordnung vergibt. Richtlinie dabei ist das Jugendschutzgesetz, dass natürlich von der Bundesregierung kommt. Eine andere Sache ist die BPjM, die eine öffentliche Institution ist. Die Prüft auf Antrag (!!) Medien auf ihre Jugendgefährdung und setzt sie ggf. auf den Index. Steht ein Spiel auf dem Index, darf es nicht mehr beworben, für Jugendliche einsichtig ausgestellt oder an Minderjährige verkauft werden. In einem weiteren Schritt kann es auch mit einem Verkaufsverbot belegt werden, was aber vergleichsweise selten passiert.

Warum die Forderung nach der PEGI statt USK in Deutschland umstritten ist:
Wenn die USK eine Einstufung vergibt, und sei es "ab 18" ist das Spiel, so wie es geprüft wurde, vor einer Indizierung sicher. Die USK schneidet auch keine Spiele sondern teilt den Publishern und Herstellern mit "wir vergeben keine Freigabe ab 18 wegen den Gründen xyz." Jetzt liegt es an den Verantwortlichen bei den Entwicklern und Verlagen. Entweder sie ändern das Spiel entsprechend ab, dann wird es neu geprüft und bekommt so wahrscheinlich seine Freigabe, oder sie lassen es und bekommen eben keine. Für Spiele ohne Freigabe wiederum gilt Ähnliches wie bei einer Indizierung. Eine PEGI Einstufung hätte nicht die gleiche Qualität wie eine USK Freigabe und die Spiele wären somit grundsätzlich mögliches Ziel einer Indizierung, was bei einer USK Freigabe eben nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## belakor602 (1. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die USK ist eine freiwillige Organisation der Industrie.
> Die Gesetze macht noch immer die Regierung.



Ist mir schon klar dass die Regierung die Gesetze macht, meine Frage war welche Lobby setzt sich eben für diese Gesetze ein, wer hat Interesse daran dass sie verwirklicht werden. Ist es die USK? Einfach nur eine Laune der Regierung? BHPBE(Bund hysterischer panisch besorgter Eltern  ).
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

@Lightbringer
Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Also hat die USK einfach mehr Macht/Stellungswert als die PEGI in DE. Wer ihren Segen erhält geht es gut und sind sicher, wer verurteilt wird hat aber schon von Haus aus verloren, und muss ans Schnittwerkzeug ran.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass die Regierung die Gesetze macht, meine Frage war welche Lobby setzt sich eben für diese Gesetze ein, wer hat Interesse daran dass sie verwirklicht werden. Ist es die USK? Einfach nur eine Laune der Regierung? BHPBE(Bund hysterischer panisch besorgter Eltern  ).
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.



Die USK ganz bestimmt nicht, weil das wie gesagt eine von der Industrie getragene Organisation ist.
Jugendschutzgesetzt entstehen ja eher nicht aus irgendwelche Lobbyarbeit heraus, sondern eher aus Werten der Gesellschaft und solchen Dingen.


----------



## belakor602 (1. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die USK ganz bestimmt nicht, weil das wie gesagt eine von der Industrie getragene Organisation ist.
> Jugendschutzgesetzt entstehen ja eher nicht aus irgendwelche Lobbyarbeit heraus, sondern eher aus Werten der Gesellschaft und solchen Dingen.


Weiß zwar das Lobby ein bisschen einen negativen Beigeschmack hat, aber eigentlich heißts bloß Interessensgruppe. Meistens gibts immer eine Interessensgrupe. Du hast zwar Jugendschutz gennant aber mir gings primär darum wer sich für die Gesetze die um Zensur/Schnitte handeln interessiert. Die Gesetze betreffen ja eigentlich fast nur 18+ Spiele also Erwachsene.

Außer in Deutschland ist es ein genereller gesellschaftlicher Wert, dass viel Gewalt nicht gezeigt gehört, selbst wenn es nur für Erwachsene gedacht ist. Kann ja auch sein.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2014)

der paragraph, der die gewaltdarstellung unter strafe stellt, wurde aus angst vor ns-propaganda eingeführt. 
übrigens erst in den 1970ern. 
die schweiz hat zb eine ganz ähnliche regelung in ihrem strafgesetzbuch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Gesetze die um Zensur/Schnitte



Es gibt keine Gesetzte, die Zensur ausdrücklich vorschreiben.
Es gibt den § 131 des Strafgesetzbuches:



> Wer Schriften, die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen  Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen in einer Art schildern, die eine  Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt  oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die  Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellt,
> 1. verbreitet,2. öffentlich ausstellt, anschlägt, vorführt oder sonst zugänglich macht,3. einer Person unter achtzehn Jahren anbietet, überläßt oder zugänglich macht oder4. herstellt, bezieht,  liefert, vorrätig hält, anbietet, ankündigt, anpreist, einzuführen oder  auszuführen unternimmt, um sie oder aus ihnen gewonnene Stücke im Sinne  der Nummern 1 bis 3 zu verwenden oder einem anderen eine solche  Verwendung zu ermöglichen,
> wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Wer mit seinem Produkt degagen verstößt, muss mit den genannten Konsequenzen rechnen und natürlich damit, dass das Produkt auf dem Index landet.
Die Abneigung gegen Gewaltdarstellung, die bei uns vielleicht ein wenig größer ist als anderswo, liegt sicherlich auch in der deutschen Geschichte begründet. (an der ihr ja nicht ganz unbeteiligt wart  )


----------



## Metko1 (1. Dezember 2014)

nur mal sone noob frage hier, würde das EA nicht einwenig zu viel Macht geben, gegenüber der konkurrenz? also Spiele von anderen entwicklern schneller eine Indizierung verpassen bzw. entwickler dazu zu bewegen vorher spiele zuschneiden um durch die USK durchzukommen? (was wiederrum negative community kommentare hervorruft etc.)

is jetzt mal so ein Heftiges beispiel, aber wär das möglich? oder hat EA mit den entscheidungen in diesem fall nichts zu tun?

obwohl ich glaube das alles möglich ist, siehe Politik.


----------



## DDS-Zod (1. Dezember 2014)

Ruhig Brauner, don't feed the troll.
Lohnt einfach nicht seine Zeit zu investieren bei dem Kommentar(en)


----------



## belakor602 (1. Dezember 2014)

@Matthias
Schreibt Zensur nicht vor, verbietet aber die Verbreitung von Gewaltverherrlichung. Und naja Spiele verkaufen fällt darunter. Ist für mich das selbe wie Zensur, nur anders formuliert. Finde ich schade. Aber gut ist nicht Gesetz in meinem Land, ihr müsst wissen was ihr von diesem Gesetz haltet...


----------



## Ensign (2. Dezember 2014)

Neue Meldung vom Postillon: Wolf tritt offiziell der Schafherde bei


----------



## DDS-Zod (2. Dezember 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> mir als österreicher ists zwar egal aber der grund warum viele deutsche für pegi sind ist die generelle annahme aller spiele, im gegensatz zur usk die manchen spielen die bewertung ablehnt, und im höchstfall eine 18+ kennzeichnung anstelle der angesprochenen verweigerung der bewertung vergeben wird.
> die verweigerung der usk kann nämlich zur folge haben, dass spiele von der bpjm indiziert werden. das wäre mit pegi weitestgehend hinfällig.



Spiele die von der USK mit einer Freigabe bis 18 versehen sind können von der BPJM nicht mehr indiziert werden.
Bei PEGI ist das anders, sie sind nicht "... generelle annahme aller spiele" .
Nach jetzigem Stand wären somit alles Spiele a) mit einer Freigabe ab 18 Jahren vorgesehen (da nicht USK geprüft) und können ALLE von der BPJM indiziert werden.
Reine Einführung von PEGI hätte somit nach aktuellem Stand einen Nachteil. Ich glaub nämlich nicht das bei einer Umstellung PEGI zu USK diese "Verfahren" geändert werden würde (sprich das die PEGi in dem Fall die gleichen Rechte hätte wie die USK).


----------



## Kerusame (2. Dezember 2014)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> .....



ja aber darum gehts den meisten deutschen die ich zu pegi gesprochen habe: sie möchten dass die usk 1zu1 von pegi abgelöst wird.
und es ist verständlich, eben aus dem grund, dass pegi keinem spiel die bewertung verweigert sondern im höchstfall ein 18+ vergibt - also gäbe es keine indizierten spiele mehr, vorausgesetzt pegi erhält die selbe gewichtung wie usk das heute hat.
österreich hats da um einiges angenehmer, da bei uns nur in 3 bundesländern überhaupt eine kennzeichnungspflicht besteht und dort pegi angewandt wird.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2014)

Es würde schon langen, daß sich die USK in einigen Bereichen an der PEGI orientiert. Es ist lächerlich, daß ein Borderlands 1 USK Cut daher kommt. Und daß ein Dead Island in Deutschland bei der USK keine Chance hat ist ebenso unverständlich.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (2. Dezember 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ja aber darum gehts den meisten deutschen die ich zu pegi gesprochen habe: sie möchten dass die usk 1zu1 von pegi abgelöst wird.



Würde sich auch nichts ändern außer der Name, denn noch immer hat die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien das letzte Wort... glaub ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Kerusame (2. Dezember 2014)

xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> Würde sich auch nichts ändern außer der Name, denn noch immer hat die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien das letzte Wort... glaub ich jedenfalls.



da wären wir eben bei der gewichtigkeit der wertung.
nochmal: mir als österreicher ist das völlig schnuppe, ich wollte ensira nur aufklären zur frage: was wollt ihr (deutschen) eigentlich immer mit pegi?


----------



## Krushak85 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wenn wir pegi hätten, dann müsste es sich aber immer noch am Jugendschutz orientieren und damit an der Verfassung. Ergo würden die Spiele, nach meinem Verständnis hin, auch weiterhin verboten bleiben. Nicht die USK ist das "Problem", sondern die Jugendschutzgesetze.


----------



## Kerusame (2. Dezember 2014)

es ist fraglich ob sich dadurch was ändern würde, abgeseh davon, dass die gesetze auf pegi ausgelegt werden müssten. bei der USK sind nunmal neben branchenvertretern auch die kath. kirche und andere im gremiumssitz, welche teilweise einfluss auf die bewertungen nehmen (können). beziehungsweise, weniger auf einzelne bewertungen selbst, als auf den kriterienkatalog nachdem die spiele bemessen werden. (immer im einklang mit dem JuSchuG)

heißt so viel wie: das gesetz sagt es darf für jugendliche unter 16 nicht zu viel blut im spiel sein, daraufhin beschließt das usk-gremium was genau "zu viel blut" eigentlich heißt und überträgt dies in den kriterienkatalog. fraglich ist, wie viele stimmen die einzelnen gremiumsparteien haben, also wer wie "wichtig" ist. mir ist nur bekannt, dass den branchenvertretern 2 von (glaube) 16 stimmen zugestanden werden, und das wo die branchenvertreter doch eigentlich am besten über das thema videospiele bescheid wissen. für mich persönlich wäre die kath. kirche ein knackpunkt, denn warum will mir eine religion vorschreiben was ich spielen darf oder nicht, bzw. warum ist eine religion in den prozess eingebunden und keine andere?

aber ja, im endeffekt würden sich vermutlich die pegi-richtlinien an die deutschen JuSchG anpassen müssen, was das ganze unterfangen unnötig machen würde.

ich jedenfalls bin gerade beim thema zocken immer wieder gern ein ösi, man hats zwischen den bergen einfach leichter auf bürokratische kleinigkeiten zu verzichen. ^^


----------



## Krushak85 (2. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich ähnlich. In der Gamestar oder GamePro gab es mal einen sehr schönen Artikel (die Ausgabe war aus dem Herbst 2014) in der mal erklärt wurde, warum vor allem Hakenkreuze verboten sind. War sehr aufschlussreich, weswegen ich es begrüße, dass EA Mitglied geworden ist. Ich hoffe, sie können ein wenig die Debatte um das Kulturgut "Videospiel" voranbringen.

PS: Hier die Leiste mit dem Beirat der USK: USK: Der Beirat der USK
PPS: Der Tag der offenen Tür bei der USK lohnt. Unbedingt mal hingehen.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Bischof in den Reihen würde mir aber sehr sauer aufstoßen. Ich finde Bischöfe und jegliche geistlichen Vertreter haben außerhalb ihren Kathedralen/Moscheen  was auch immer nix verloren.
Das mit den Judenvertreter ist halt so ne Mischform einerseits vertritt er eine Völkergruppe allerdings halt auch ein Religion. Da es aber beim Thema oft um Hakenkreuze geht kann ich dessen Anwesenheit verstehen.

Ganz schön einseitig ist dieser Beirat trotzdem. Wenn das wirklich alle Mitglieder sind.


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir pegi hätten, dann müsste es sich aber immer noch am Jugendschutz orientieren und damit an der Verfassung. Ergo würden die Spiele, nach meinem Verständnis hin, auch weiterhin verboten bleiben. Nicht die USK ist das "Problem", sondern die Jugendschutzgesetze.



ja, aber bei dem Punkt wollten einige ja doof bleiben und zwanghaft nicht verstehen, das auch mit PEGI garantiert kein Wolfenstein ungeschnitten kommen kann bzw. wie unnötig das mit PEGI noch ist in anbetracht wenn man sich schaut welcher Part von Wolfenstein geschnitten ist


----------



## belakor602 (2. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber bei dem Punkt wollten einige ja doof bleiben und zwanghaft nicht verstehen, das auch mit PEGI garantiert kein Wolfenstein ungeschnitten kommen kann bzw. wie unnötig das mit PEGI noch ist in anbetracht wenn man sich schaut welcher Part von Wolfenstein geschnitten ist



PEGI kann das Spiel nicht ungeschnitten in DE bringen wegen eurer Gesetze. In der Schweiz und Österreich kann die PEGI das sehr wohl. Auch die USK könnte das bei euch in DE. Schlussfolgerung, nicht USK und PEGI sind das Problem sondern eure Gesetze. Also macht doch endlich was dagegen, soll ja ne Demokratie sein, dann macht doch eure Stimmen mal hörbar. Denn die Gesetze beinflussen indirekt auch uns Österreicher und die Schweizer. Wie bei Wolfenstein müssen wir zur UK/US-Version greifen damit wir nicht die deutsche Fassung bekommen. Immerhin können wir sie aktivieren auf Steam. Nervig ist es aber trotzdem.
Und Wolfenstein gehts ja nur um NS-Symbolik. Schlimmer finde ich es wie bei The Darkness 2 wo gleich stark geschnitten wird. Weiß ned ob man auf Steam in Österreich die ungeschnitte Fassung bekommt aber da ich es vom Humble Bundle habe ich sowieso die US-Version glaube ich. Naja wie auch immer, in dem Spiel verpasst man in der deutschen Fassung sowas von viel. Gibts nix geileres als mit einem Pfosten einen Gegner an die Wand zu pfahlen. Hab mal 2 mit einem Pfosten erwischt, total geil.

Hier ein Schnittbericht zu The Darkness 2, man da hat man echt eine verstümpelte Version in DE erhalten: http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=19877


----------



## Krushak85 (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Gesetze zu ändern ist leider nicht so einfach. Da Jugendschutz eine Verfassungsfrage ist, geht hier nichts über einen Volksentscheid, sondern nur über die Delegieren im Bundestag. Da aber ein Großteil mit Spielen nichts am Hut hat, es andere, wichtigere Dinge gibt und kein Politiker sich auf die Fahnen schreiben lassen will, dass er Nazi-Symbolik in Spielen erlaubt hat, wird das eher nichts. --> Mal grooob zusammengefasst, warum das so schwierig ist. Außer die Publisher klagen, Also Ubi, EA, Blizzard etc. und bekommen vor Gericht recht, womit das Urteil von vor über 10 Jahren gekippt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Gibts nix geileres als mit einem Pfosten einen Gegner an die Wand zu pfahlen. Hab mal 2 mit einem Pfosten erwischt, total geil.



in anbetracht solcher beiträge, könnte man natürlich auf die idee kommen, sich zu fragen, ob die deutsche handhabung wirklich so verkehrt ist...


----------



## belakor602 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in anbetracht solcher beiträge, könnte man natürlich auf die idee kommen, sich zu fragen, ob die deutsche handhabung wirklich so verkehrt ist...



Bitte sperrt mich ein denn ich habe Spaß daran Pixelmaßen an die Wand zu pfählen.
Außerdem könnte ich im realen Leben Gefahr laufen dass Tentakeln aus mir rauswachsen ich tonnenschwere Pfosten aus den Boden reisse und damit Menschen gegen die Wand pfähle. 
Sperrt mich ein bevors zu spät ist


----------



## shaboo (2. Dezember 2014)

Das Verlogene an diesem ganzen System ist letztlich, dass man sich in der Gesellschaft - und das gilt nicht nur für Deutschland - vorrangig dann um Dinge wie Werte, Moral, Ethik, Anstand etc. kümmert, wenn es einen nichts kostet und das gilt eben im Wesentlichen auch für die Spielebranche, an der hierzulande nur vergleichsweise wenige Arbeitsplätze und geringe Steuereinnahmen hängen - Top-Publisher und Blockbuster-Produktionen kommen halt selten aus Deutschland.

Hätte Deutschland bei Computerspielen eine ähnliche Stellung auf dem Weltmarkt wie beim Automobil- oder Maschinenbau, dann könntet ihr euch darauf verlassen, dass im USK-Beirat und ähnlichen Gremien die Wirtschaftsvertreter die Mehrheit und das Sagen und irgendwelche Pädagogen oder Pfaffen bestenfalls noch einen Quotenplatz hätten. Dann ginge es nämlich plötzlich um Wachstum, Steuereinnahmen und Arbeitsplätze und man würde es bei weitem nicht mehr so genau damit nehmen, wieviel Gewalt oder wie viele Hakenkreuze der Deutsche in seinem Computerspiel zu sehen bekommen darf, sei er nun 12, 16 oder 18. Vor diesem Hintergrund werden Anliegen wie der Jugendschutz plötzlich zu sehr relativen Werten, obwohl man sich gerne einbildet, es seien absolute.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Bitte sperrt mich ein denn ich habe Spaß daran Pixelmaßen an die Wand zu pfählen.
> Außerdem könnte ich im realen Leben Gefahr laufen dass Tentakeln aus mir rauswachsen ich tonnenschwere Pfosten aus den Boden reisse und damit Menschen gegen die Wand pfähle.
> Sperrt mich ein bevors zu spät ist



wenn uns die geschichte eines gelehrt hat: mit den schluchtenscheißern muss man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn uns die geschichte eines gelehrt hat: mit den schluchtenscheißern muss man vorsichtig sein.



Ihr werdet nie von unseren geheim unterirdischen Tentakel-Wachstumslaboratorien erfahren!
Einzig Japan macht uns Konkurrenz


----------

